# Mk3 number plate LED



## ttaudi2016 (Nov 14, 2018)

One of my number plate led is not working anymore. Does anyone know how to replace it?

Audi TT mk3 coupe


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

The whole unit including boot release and both lights needs replacing, cant just replace the bulb.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You will have to buy the complete number plate lights/boot handle unit.

Part no. 8S0 827 574 assuming you don't have a rear view camera.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've fitted camera so I have the old complete unit spare if interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttaudi2016 (Nov 14, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> I've fitted camera so I have the old complete unit spare if interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much would you want for it and where are you located?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

One on eBay £68 plus £13 shipping

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2334045334

How about half that ?
£40 posted

I'm in Leicestershire mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttaudi2016 (Nov 14, 2018)

Do you know how to remove the holder?



ReTTro fit said:


> One on eBay £68 plus £13 shipping
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2334045334
> 
> ...


----------

